
Video Games helping kids mental health - trellos
https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/03/mightier-mobile-game-platform-kids-calm/
======
benjah
Now I just need a adult version that will help me deal with my tech interview
anxiety.

~~~
trellos
You and me, both!

